# How Not to Contact a Model (Hint: Don't threaten physical violence)



## rexbobcat (May 5, 2015)

A Word About Responding to Model Calls And Not Being THAT Photographer - DIY Photography


----------



## Forkie (May 6, 2015)

Holy hell, what an utter pr*ck.


----------



## Braineack (May 6, 2015)

I thought his emails were gold.

If only his photography talents were are good as his emails.


----------



## runnah (May 6, 2015)

This is why I only take pictures of animals.


----------



## mmaria (May 6, 2015)

speechless

ok, I'm lying!!!

Have lots to say but I'll refrain.


----------



## 480sparky (May 6, 2015)

His shutter privileges should be permanently revoked.


----------



## ronlane (May 6, 2015)

480sparky said:


> His shutter privileges should be permanently revoked.



A lot of privileges should be revoked for this person.


----------



## 480sparky (May 6, 2015)

ronlane said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > His shutter privileges should be permanently revoked.
> ...



As in breathing privileges?


----------



## astroNikon (May 6, 2015)

that was an interesting read ...


----------



## tirediron (May 6, 2015)

Is there any real evidence that this was actually serious, and not just some random troll?


----------



## astroNikon (May 6, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Is there any real evidence that this was actually serious, and not just some random troll?


read his Facebook page .. he talks about it ==> D Allen Studio - Gilbert Arizona - Photographer Facebook


----------



## tirediron (May 6, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any real evidence that this was actually serious, and not just some random troll?
> ...


 Holy Whackadoodle Batman!!!!


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 6, 2015)

Whack being the operative word there. They probably should have both just ignored each other in the first place.

I wondered reading his response if he thought she was contacting just _him_ and felt a need to respond. Do you think he didn't realize it was a bulk email she sent out?? Why bother to respond at all?

This situation seems to have escalated needlessly. He could have just deleted her initial email and that would have been the end of it. She could have deleted/blocked his initial response, or considered making a complaint to the company that runs the site once it became offensive; making it public seems to have just made it worse.

No wonder they call it mayhem.


----------



## 480sparky (May 6, 2015)

It could also be a publicity stunt.  Remember the 'theme' hotel that wanted to charge wedding guests $100 for leaving negative on-line reviews?


----------

